# Knock Down Wall Texture



## Joe Tilghman (Jan 19, 2012)

i am planning on doing some texturing some walls. How long after you apply the drywall compound can you start knocking it down.

thanks for any info or ideas.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you really really sure you want to do this? Not going to find a lot of texture fans here.
Pain to paint, near imposable to make a repair on without having to redo the whole wall to get it to match. Very hard to clean.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I am not a texture on walls fan, Done it though. Even on ceilings I'm starting to think flat is better.

Start knocking it down fairly soon after.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you have the proper wide knock down knife?
If using a 12" regular drywall knife then round the corners a little.


----------



## Joe Tilghman (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, yes I know what I'm getting into, only doing one wall in the bedroom wife wants an "ACCENT" wall.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

when you see the texture start losing it's shine it's time to knock it down usually about 15 minutes.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

okay, how to do knock down
1)) start with the right joint compound, buy a light weight mud. I use a brand carried at most Lowes store, USG plus3, one wall all you should need is one can...make sure you get the higher costing blue lid joint compound..Plus3 is the name on the can.
2) remover 1/3rd of the can and mix water ack in until the can is filled back up again. Take the edge of you 6' knife and and clean the sides of the bucket(inside) turning loose the mud that sticks to the side of the can, mix, mix and mix again, make sur that what you see in the can is smooth with no lumps what soever. With a 3/4 inch drill and paddle that is at a 90 degree right angle to the buck, straight up and down, look at the paddle as it mixes. with the proper amount of water there should be a circle that spins empty around the paddle most of the way to the top of the paddle blade. your mud is now ready for spray.
get a practice board to find the proper pattern. stand about 3.5 to 4 feet away from the wall. run your air about 18 pounds constant and spray.
3) wait until you notice the small speckles beneath the main pattern are almost dry.
use a plexiglass or rubber knockdown knife, Not a Metal 12"knife it will create lines in the knock down. you can order one here allwall.com buy the Lexan knife, it's the blade I will ever use. when you get it find the side of the knife that is arch and mark it. remember this side goes to the wall.
good luck


----------



## BrandonD (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had to make some drywall repairs on walls textured with knockdown. I purchased a large grout sponge and took various sized chunks out of it with needle nose pliers. I took a light compound (already mixed) and loaded the grout sponge with it using a rubber knife. I found the best results by ensuring the compound was only within the divots created earlier and scrapping the excess off the flat portion. Next, press it up on the wall firmly and evenly and remove. You'll have a bunch of various sized bits of compound on the wall now, almost shaped like those chocolate kisses. I only waited a couple minutes before I knocked it down with the rubber knife using very light strokes (letting the weight of the knife do it all).


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The only thing I would add is on your hopper decide what size texture you want light , medium, or heavy knockdown and be sure you get the right tip for spraying.


----------

